# avoir à faire/affaire avec/à



## Jagoda

Bonjour!
Est-ce qu'on peut dire en français:
"C'est mieux de savoir avec qui on a affaire"?
Ici il s'agit d'une simple relation entre des gens, et non des affaires économiques, politiques, etc.
Merci!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Francois114

Oui, tout à fait. Il faut faire la différence entre
1) j'ai affaire avec lui (ou, mieux, _à lui_)--> Est-ce que vous savez à qui vous avez affaire ? (est-ce que vous savez quel genre de type c'est ? sous-entendu : pas recommandable !)
2) j'ai quelque chose à faire avec lui --> Je n'ai rien à faire avec ce type (ce qu'il dit ou fait ne me concerne pas)

Je dois dire que même les francophones natifs hésitent parfois... Donc si d'autres sont d'un avis différent...
(Le choix entre "affaire à" et "à faire avec" dépend notamment de la présence d'un complément d'objet direct)


----------



## Anne345

Francois114 said:


> 2) j'ai quelque chose à faire avec lui --> Je n'ai rien à faire avec ce type (ce qu'il dit ou fait ne me concerne pas)


 
Je ne comprends pas le sens que vous donnez au 2ème exemple. 

Pour moi : 
*Le nom féminin "affaire"*
Le nom s’écrit en un seul mot dans la locution avoir affaire à quelqu’un, à quelque chose qui signifie « être en rapport avec, être confronté à ».
_Nous n’avons pas encore eu affaire au directeur.
Cette fois, vous aurez affaire à une question plus délicate._
*L’expression "à faire"*
À faire écrit en deux mots signifie « qui doit être fait ».
_C’est un problème que vous aurez à faire pour demain_.
(Réverso) 

Donc dans l'exemple de Jagoda
"C'est mieux de savoir *à* qui on a affaire"?


----------



## Francois114

Je n'ai rien à faire avec lui
Vous me troublez...
Je pense néanmoins que cette phrase est possible en français, et qu'elle est presque équivalente à "Je n'ai rien à voir avec lui". Je peux me tromper.


----------



## Moiwouam

Pour savoir si votre phrase est correcte, le plus simple est encore de se pencher sur la forme affirmative, ainsi :

_J'ai à faire avec lui_ signifie que vous avez une tâche à accomplir avec lui
_J'ai affaire avec lui_ signifie que vous avez une relation avec lui
D'où :

_Je n'ai pas/rien à faire avec lui_ signifie que vous n'avez pas de/aucun travail à effectuer avec lui
_Je n'ai pas affaire avec lui_ signifie que vous ne le fréquentez pas (ici "rien" n'aurait pas de sens)
Le sens que vous attribuez à "Je n'ai rien à faire avec lui" correspond à "je n'ai rien à fiche/foutre avec lui" qui est (très) familier, et si on les retrouve tous dans l'écrit courant, cela ne signifie pourtant pas que le 1er soit exact.
Ainsi, je pense pour les raisons citées précédemment, que ni "Je n'ai rien à faire avec lui", ni "Je n'ai rien affaire avec lui" ne sont corrects, mais qu'ils devraient être remplacés par "Je n'ai pas affaire avec lui".


----------



## Rip

En tapant, dans "Google :

affaire "à faire" grammaire

on obtient une réponse toute simple :

http://grammaire.reverso.net/2_1_02_affaire_a_faire.shtml

Je crois que ça vaut toujours la peine de faire _d'abord_ ce genre de recherches et, éventuellement, de demander _ensuite_ des explications complémentaires.


----------



## Francois114

Moiwouam said:


> Ainsi, je pense pour les raisons citées précédemment, que ni "Je n'ai rien à faire avec lui", ni "Je n'ai rien affaire avec lui" ne sont corrects, mais qu'ils devraient être remplacés par "Je n'ai pas affaire avec lui".


Désolé, mais je ne suis pas d'accord ; _je n'ai rien affaire avec lui _est *impossible* en français, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dit dans mon premier message : la phrase de Jagoda doit se dire "C'est mieux de savoir à qui on a affaire" et veut dire _c'est mieux de savoir à quel genre de personne on s'adresse, c'est mieux de connaître son interlocuteur_. Par contre, _je n'ai rien à faire avec lui_ est *possible* et (dans mon idiolecte, admettons) peut avoir deux sens, selon le contexte, l'intonation, etc. :
- réponse négative à la question "tu as un travail à faire avec Paul ?"
- ce qu'il dit ou fait ne me concerne pas.
En tout cas, l'essentiel est de remarquer que _à faire_ est incompatible avec _*à* lui _et que _affaire _est incompatible avec _*avec* lui._

_Et que personne ne vienne me reprocher mon "par contre" qui est parfaitement justifié ici car alors, _il aura affaire à moi_    _!!!


----------



## Moiwouam

Francois114 said:


> _affaire _est incompatible avec _*avec* lui_


_Elle est en *affaire avec* lui._
Version ancienne et romantique de "_Elle sort avec lui_".

_Il a fait *affaire avec* lui.
__Il a déjà eu *affaire avec* lui et le connaît donc bien._
Il a conclu une transaction commerciale avec lui.
Il a déjà traiter avec lui.

_Il a déjà eu *affaire à *lui.
_Il a déjà eu des problèmes avec lui.

Le sens est donc différent selon la locution utilisée.
Et pour conclure :


			
				TLF said:
			
		

> *Prononc. ET ORTH. :* GREV. 1964, § 916-917 fait la rem. suiv. : Dans ces trois expressions [_avoir affaire à; - avec; - de_] l'usage est d'écrire _affaire,_ en un mot, mais cette orthographe se fonde sur des habitudes prises plutôt que sur des raisons de sens. L'Office de la Langue française (_cf._ Figaro, 5 févr. 1938) acceptait _avoir à faire à_ aussi bien que _avoir affaire à._ Pour Littré écrire _avoir à faire de_ « ne peut être considéré comme une faute; car _à faire_ ici convient mieux que _affaire_ ». En fait, pour les trois expressions, il n'est pas rare de rencontrer l'orthographe _à faire._


----------



## Francois114

Echec et mat... je me rends !


----------



## reka

Bonjour,

Comment dire qu'une personne s'occupe seulement d'une chose…donc:
»Ils avaient affaire seulement avec le petit argent, la monnaie« (donc, pas avec les grands billets).

Est-ce que cette phrase vous semble correcte? On peut dire »avoir affaire avec«?

Merci!


----------



## rolmich

"Ils ne s'occupaient que des petites coupures, de la monnaie".
Avec un sens différent :
"Ils ne s'intéressaient qu'aux petites coupures, à la monnaie".


----------



## Sheen-A

"a faire", en deux mots me semble plus correcte.
Ta phrase est grammaticalement juste, mais je ne sais pas exactement quel sens tu veut lui donner.


----------



## tilt

Je ne crois pas, non. On dit _avoir affaire_.
Mais cette locution se construit plutôt avec la préposition _à_. _Avec _s'emploie dans la locution _être en affaire avec qq'un_, mais qui a un sens différent.

La très bonne proposition de Rolmich peut donc devenir _Ils n'avaient affaire qu'aux petite coupures, à la monnaie_, si l'on tient à conserver l'expression de départ.


----------



## Alyaa

Bonjour/bonsoir,

J'ai une question concernant ces deux locutions. Je sais que les deux sont justes selon les cas mais il y a une forme pour laquelle j'ai un doute et je n'ai trouvé nulle part de réponse.

Dans la phrase : je ne veux rien avoir affaire/à faire avec lui.

C'est sûrement très bête, mais la présence du "rien" me perturbe. J'aurais cependant tendance à mettre "affaire", comme dans "J'ai eu affaire à lui".

Quelqu'un pourrait-il confirmer (ou infirmer) ce choix ? Et le cas échéant, pourrait-on m'expliquer la validité de ce choix ?

Je vous remercie d'avance ! =)


----------



## quinoa

avoir affaire à quelqu'un (il n'y a pas d'objet direct) /  avoir à faire quelque chose

Je ne veux *absolument pas* avoir affaire à lui. (ne pas être confronté à lui)

Je ne veux *rien* avoir à faire qui me ferait le rencontrer. (ne devoir s'acquitter d'aucune obligation)


----------



## Barsac

Une autre phrase, qui ne met en scène qu'une personne :
Je n'ai rien à faire.

Une autre phrase, qui n'est pas correcte :
Je n'ai rien affaire.

Maintenant, avec deux personnes, sans le verbe avoir (à l'infinitif) :
Je n'ai rien à faire avec lui.
J'ai à faire un voyage avec lui.

Avec le verbe avoir :
Je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec lui = Je ne veux pas travailler avec lui.

Le problème vient du groupe "avoir affaire à quelqu'un", qui est différent de "avoir affaire avec quelqu'un".

J'ai affaire avec lui = nous faisons quelque chose ensemble, une affaire.
J'ai affaire à lui = nous nous disputons.

Comme dit quinoa :
Je ne veux *absolument pas* avoir affaire à lui. (ne pas être confronté à lui)


----------



## Alyaa

J'avoue que je m'y perds.

Pour moi, la phrase "Je ne veux rien avoir affaire/à faire (?) avec lui" signifie "refuser d'être confronter à".
Comme dans votre phrase "Je ne veux absolument pas avoir affaire à lui".

Les simples mots "rien"/"avec" changent-ils la signification ? Induisent-ils une différence grammaticale ?

Désolée de vous embêter avec ça, mais je ne comprends toujours pas quelle forme est la bonne pour ce cas en particulier


----------



## Barsac

La phrase "Je ne veux rien avoir affaire avec lui"  est tout simplement incorrecte.
La phrase "Je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec lui"  est correcte, mais elle ne signifie pas "Je refuse d'être confrontée à lui". Elle signifie seulement "Je refuse de travailler avec lui".

Les mots "rien" et "avec" ne sont pas en cause.


----------



## Alyaa

D'accord ! Donc il semble bien que j'avais une mauvaise appréciation de cette phrase 

Merci beaucoup d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne !!


----------



## parisien99

Bonjour à tous.

Quelqu'un sait il si on doit dire "le juge pensait avoir affaire à un escroc' ou "le juge pensait avoir à faire à un escroc" ?

Merci.


----------



## Donaldos

Dans ton cas, c'est _avoir affaire à_ qui convient.

_Le juge pensait avoir affaire à_ ... = _Le juge pensait être confronté à, se trouver face à _...


----------

